# auto downclocking



## mrmonkeyman (Jul 25, 2008)

I am trying to overclock my Gtx 460m and can successfully get it to 870hz core and 1405mem, but if I go any high on the mem, my gpu downclocks and wont go about 203mhz. I found on a forum someone said to use Throttlestop to fix this but it there any other ways? I know it can go higher because there are no artifact and its 100% stable and many people can reach mem speeds of 1600+.


----------



## mrmonkeyman (Jul 25, 2008)

no ideas anyone? :4-dontkno


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Sounds as if you are pushing it too far. Just because other people can achieve a higher overclock does not mean you will.

Pushing a laptop gpu isn't a stellar idea either.


----------



## mrmonkeyman (Jul 25, 2008)

Ive read of one person having this problem and they use throttlestop and the card stopped downclocking and worked fine. I just dont understand how they did it. Also I know its not the best idea to oc a laptop but the card runs under 75 maxed out so I have some room for improvement:grin:.


----------

